# cracked pepper



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a question about the spice cracked pepper, Now I've seen this in many flavors of chips and snacks, What is this? Is it more powerful than jalapeno pepper flavor or less than?


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

That would usually be ground black peppercorns... a sharp bite but far less heat than a jalapeno.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard:

The pepper they're referring to is the pepper of "salt and pepper" not hot chili peppers. I think it's just a marketing tool since "cracked pepper" sounds more gourmet. 

Cracked pepper is made from peppercorns which have been broken apart or"cracked," but are still relatively large.

Ground pepper is made from breaking down or "grinding" peppercorns further, such that the particles are made finer.

If you have a peppercorn grinder in your kitchen you can usually adjust the grind. The defined grinds are (from larger to smallest): coarse, medium, fine,extra fine, flour.

You should grind peppercorn fresh if you're cooking at home since if you buy pepper already ground you're losing all the taste.

The volatile oils and aromatics disperse quickly after the peppercorn is cracked. So any cracked pepper on an existing product in the grocery store isn't going to make much difference!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 for grinding fresh. The pre-ground pepper in pepper shakers has some of the heat, but lacks any of the rich "woody" taste of fresh-ground. IMHO, some spices are fine pre-ground and dried (e.g., thyme and oregano) and some aren't. Pepper isn't.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TSWalker said:


> That would usually be ground black peppercorns... a sharp bite but far less heat than a jalapeno.


How does it taste?


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

Like black pepper. I suggest you sample the items that most interest you and see if they are to your liking. I'm on a diet so I'm not in a position to give detailed reviews of packets of crisps, sorry.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

It should be a crime to sell or distribute pre-ground black pepper. The only condiment that does an even more disappointing job of misrepresenting the real deal is yellow heinz mustard.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TSWalker said:


> Like black pepper. I suggest you sample the items that most interest you and see if they are to your liking. I'm on a diet so I'm not in a position to give detailed reviews of packets of crisps, sorry.


There is a flavor of chips I may want to taste It's called Lay's Sea Salt And Cracked Pepper chips.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

JerseyJohn said:


> +1 for grinding fresh. The pre-ground pepper in pepper shakers has some of the heat, but lacks any of the rich "woody" taste of fresh-ground. IMHO, some spices are fine pre-ground and dried (e.g., thyme and oregano) and some aren't. Pepper isn't.


All I use at home is fresh grind. When my kids when to college the first thing they asked for was a pepper grinder and they used to carry it into the dining hall. It makes that much of a difference.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

If you get them up there, the UTZ salt and pepper are good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> If you get them up there, the UTZ salt and pepper are good.


Ok I'll try them one day but why would anyone put salt and pepper in the chips when chips already contain salt?


----------

